Ask HN: What will be the next big thing after “Big Data” and “AI”? - gamechangr
======
uvatbc
It's already here: Blockchain and crypto.

The worst about this comment is that _even I_ cannot decipher if I'm being
sarcastic or not.

------
spydum
Bioengineering. Soon enough those AIs will be making better humans than we
do..

~~~
abhinavkulkarni
Yep. Bioengineering and Bioinformatics, especially with recent gene editing
technologies invented. We still don't know what gene patterns cause most of
the diseases. Sifting through genetic data (with the help of computers) and
finding the patterns responsible (so that they can edited out or modified) for
these diseases is going to be a huge industry. As a result, diagnosis and
medicine would become personalized to a certain extent.

------
spaceandthyme
It’s contentious but I think it’s clear that AI is the final big thing.

------
muzani
The existing big things are still getting bigger - chemical engineering,
processors, websites, web infrastructure, apps, clean energy, nuclear fusion,
AI, IoT, VR, AR, etc.

It's just that advances in one field unlocks a new level in an old field. AI
has been around forever, but the changes in processing power and data brought
in a new era. Electric cars have been around as long as gas cars, but the
changes in batteries brought in a new era. Cloud... augmented by handheld
computers that were easy to build programs (apps) for.

The next big thing will likely be some old thing. Maybe improvements in ML
will make AR much more useful. Maybe blockchain would make IoT affordable.
Maybe VR would make drones a hype again.

------
codeonfire
Beowulf clusters of AI scripted big data machine learning block chain crypto
ledger.

------
amorphous
If you are asking to figure where job demand will go its security. All of the
emerging fields will create a tremendous need for security expertise, be it in
AI, IoT, blockchain, bioengineering etc.

------
osteele
Optogenetic biometrics peg Proof of Self to blockchains mined on nanodrones.

~~~
Atheros
gesundheit

------
sgillen
It won’t be as big or as buzzy, but I think we’ll see more and more task
specific ASICS as Moore’s law continues to slow down.

~~~
pasabagi
And, as it becomes quicker and easier to fabricate these things. But then,
isn't the problem with this kind of innovation that, while it might be a
revolution, it probably won't spawn a billion blog articles? Consider, for
instance, the photocopier. It absolutely upended the office, putting millions
of people out of jobs, upturning entire industries - and I doubt many articles
was written about it. There are lots of inventions like stirrups, froth
flotation, or barbed wire that don't really get much fanfare, but irrevocably
alter the world. I think it's the same with tech.

~~~
Atheros
It's probably just that the photocopier enabled offices to change but didn't
allow many new fundamentally different companies to come into existence which
only exist because of this new tool. The bloggy technologies (Internet, smart
phones, better batteries) all enabled people like us to start new companies
that depend on the tech.

------
bsaul
In-store paiement / in-shop experience.

The fact that mobile are now / will very soon nbe used in every shops for
paiement will open a huge new array of in-shop experiences. This is not a new
idea, but wechat is proving time has come.

------
gamechangr
OP...

I went out to eat with friends and we were all arguing about the "next big
thing".

It was basically between blockchain, bioengineering, and clean energy.

Curious what others think. (I went with Bioengineering).

------
Cheyana
After Big Data and AI? I’d say MEMS and MOEMS. Not as sexy yet but give it ten
years.

------
pcmaffey
Distributed ASCII.

